# "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober

*"Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*​

Wir berichteten ja bereits über das Hinterzimmertreffen des hessischen Landesverbandes und die Rücktrittsforderung an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan durch den Präsidenten des Verbandes hessischer Fischer.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882


Herr Däschler, der Präsident des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer, hat sich nun erneut gemeldet.

Er schickte eine dreiseitige PDF per Mail an die Landesverbände im DAFV, durch die Überschrift klar deklariert als "Offener Brief". 
Laut Mailadressliste ging das Schreiben nicht an den DAFV oder dessen Präsidium, nur an die Landes- und Spezialverbände.

Klar, dass das dann viele LV auch weitergeben (als "Offener Brief"), sowohl intern wie extern und nicht zuletzt auch z. B. mir - sooo schlecht bin ich ja bekanntermaßen nicht vernetzt.


Da ich nun die "Haltung" vieler LV-Präsis kenne, und zudem fair bin, habe ich natürlich nicht einfach den Brief veröffentlicht, auch wenn er als "Offener Brief" deklariert war und von den (meisten) LV auch so verstanden wurde.

Ich habe daher Herrn Däschler eine Mail geschickt mit der Bitte, die Mail im Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen - war ja schliesslich als "Offener Brief" deklariert...

Unter Hinweis auf das Urheberrecht (ich versuchte ihm mehrmals klar zu machen, dass das Urheberrecht nicht bei Mails greift, schickte ihm auch diesen Link: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urheberrecht) wurde das veröffentlichen untersagt.

Woran ich mich selbstverständlich halte und daher nur, wie presserechtlich IMMER erlaubt, auszugsweise sinngemäß zitieren werde.

Dass er zudem von mir verlangte, die "Verräter" aus Kreisen der LV-Präsidenten und GF zu nennen, welche eine als "Offenen Brief" deklarierte PDF weitergeben (die hätten sich zudem strafbar gemacht, die "Verräter" - Urheberrecht),  zeigt schon eine Haltung, zu der ich nichts weiter schreiben möchte.
Zumal er ja gleichzeitig mit all diesen "Verrätern" auch weiterhin zusammen arbeiten will und muss - ernst nehmen kann ich so jemanden in seiner  Funktion jedenfalls nicht mehr.

*Zum Schreiben selber*
In dem Schreiben nimmt er Stellung zu den Geschehnissen seit dem Hinterzimmertreffen in Alsfeld. 

Dass sich der DAFV immer noch nicht so präsentiert, dass er ihm im jetzigen Zustand eine Zukunft bei der Vertretung der organisierten Angelfischer zutrauen würde. 

Dass er dabei mit lange überholten Zahlen um sich wirft, wie wenn er von 900.000 - 1,2 Mio. Anglern in Deutschland spricht, ist wohl als Funktionär nicht unüblich (Tipp: Arlinghaus und Allensbach Werbeträgerstudie lesen UND verstehen: ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen, ca. 3 Mio. aktiver Angler in Deutschland, davon (jährlich schwankend) um 1,3 - 1,7 Mio in  Deutschland an Hand Karten nachgewiesen), für die es nur einen starken Dachverband geben könne (ich weiss nicht, ob er verschlafen hat, dass wir Angler vorher mit zwei besser gefahren sind, da haben sich wenigstens Alternativen aufgetan und es wurde nicht alles dem VDSF überlassen. Und dass zudem mit dem zerstrittenen Haufen der Landesverbände ein "starker, einheitlicher" Bundesverband nur von aussen (DFV z.B.) hin zu bekommen sein wird - *die Landesverbände habens ja mit dem DAFV schon BEWIESEN!, dass sie es nicht können*).

Auch die vom Hessenpräsi genannten 4 Milliarden volkwirtschaftlicher Umsatz sind ja durch Arlinghaus längst konkreter gefasst:
Ca. 52.000 Arbeitsplätze sind von der Anglerbranche abhängig. 
Und das bei einem volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz von jährlich ca. 6,4 Milliarden Euro.
(Siehe auch: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-07/angler-als-wirtschaftsfaktor.html)


Er sehe weder DAFV noch den DFV als Verbände, die Interessen der Angler so vertreten, wie es nötig wäre (beim DAFV geb ich ihm recht, der DFV hat bereits mehrfach bewiesen, dass er mehr für Angler zu Stande bringt als der DAFV).

Eine Reformation des DAFV oder eine Neugründung eines Dachverbandes, alles sei denkbar und es solle keine Denkverbote geben.

Dann gibt er Ziele für einen neuen Verband vor und schreibt gleichzeitig, wer da mitmachen wolle, müsse die Ziele klar und eindeutig positioniert unterstützen.

Zum personellen in den Verbänden gibt er auch einige Fragen vor. 
Und regt an, dass diejenigen, welche nur eine dieser Fragen mit nein beantworten würden, das Ruder dann an Leute abgeben sollten, welche für die neu gesteckten Ziele kämpfen würden..

Auf der einen Seite also "keine Denkverbote" - auf der anderen bereits Vorgabe von Zielen und Fragen und dann Rücktrittsforderungen an die, welche diese nicht teilen wollen.

Der Verband Hessischer Fischer würde sich zur Verfügung stellen und alles organisieren, damit schnellstmöglich mit Gesprächen begonnen werden könne.

Man erwarte nun Reaktionen auf diesen offenen Brief und Aufruf..

*Mein persönliches Fazit:*
So wird es sicher gelingen??, die Landesverbände zu einen, nachdem was man von diesen seit Rechtskraft des DAFV alles mitbekommen und erfahren hat an "Einigkeit".

Alles in Allem für mich ein unstrukturiertes, 3-seitiges Dokument, in dem auch vieles inhaltlich durcheinander geht, wenn auch der Wunsch nach einem starken Bundesverband erkennbar ist.

Schön, wenn jemand augenscheinlich so engagiert ist, wie der Präsident des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer..

Schlecht, wenn er scheinbar weder die Befindlichkeiten der Angler noch die der Landesverbände oder des Bundesverbandes richtig einschätzt, oder grundlegende Fakten wie Anglerzahlen etc. richtig kennt.

Wenn zudem ein erweitertes Präsidium in einem Bundesverband angestrebt wird (noch mehr Amateure/Ehrenamtler), auch weiterhin Casting eine große Rolle spielen soll, dazu aber noch die internationalen Angeln (jetzt beim DSAV), statt sich zu einen reinen Verband für Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit im Bund und Europa mit schlanken Strukturen zu bekennen, dann kann man sich ausmalen wie der vielstimmige Chor der LV da "ihren" jeweiligen Kandidaten fürs Präsidium durchbringen will, und dann wieder statt nach Kompetenz nach Proporz (wie bei der Gründung des DAFV) besetzt wird.

Warten wir also in Ruhe ab, ob und wie die anderen Landesverbände da antworten und sich positionieren werden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Hab heute morgen im Auto noch daran gedacht, dass sein letzter Schuss ziemlich in Ruhe verhallt ist...

Gut, dass er nicht locker lässt.
Schlecht, wenn dies mit zu wenig Sachverstand geschieht (wobei mich seine "Ziele"-Liste sehr interessiert).
Ganz  schlecht, wenn er Reformen als einen Ausbau des bisherigen BVs versteht  (egal ob da dann ein anderer Name drauf steht oder nicht).

Es würden wieder Jahre ins Land gehen und derselbe Murks dabei raus kommen, wenn man es so anpackt.

Nur das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... statt sich zu einen reinen Verband für Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit im Bund und Europa mit schlanken Strukturen zu bekennen,...


kann und muss der Weg sein!

Und da sehe ich eine solche Geschichte innerhalb des DFVs zumindest als eine gute Chance, wenn sie dort entsprechend umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Hallo miteinander,

für mich ist es nachvollziehbar, dass ein LV-Präsi, der die Felle des DAFV davonschwimmen sieht, den Versuch unternimmt, die Sache noch irgendwie zu retten. Das ist soweit okay - unabhängig von der Frage, ob das gelingt oder nicht, ob es bessere oder wahrscheinlichere Alternativen gibt ....

Beachtlich finde ich allerdings auch die Naivität, mit der dieser Präsident die Sache angeht. Wie kann er davon ausgehen, dass sein "0ffener Brief", der eigentlich gar nicht so offen sein sollte, nicht postwendend im AB-Forum publik wird.
Was sagt uns das über die Analysefähigkeit dieses Mannes? Immerhin zählt er qua Funktionsposten zum Spitzenpersonal, das die organisierte Anglerschaft aufzubieten hat. Und was sagt das über das hauptamtliche Personal des Landesverbandes, das den Präsidenten unterstützen und schützen soll?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Mich wönderts immer mehr - schon wieder bin ich mir mitm Fischer am Inn einich ;-))

Die gleichen Fragen stellte ich mir auch ;-)


----------



## Darket (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Jetzt mal ab von juristischen Feinheiten in Hinblick auf das Urheberrecht: Die Veröffentlichung eines(als solchen überschriebenen) offenen Briefes verbieten zu wollen ist intellektuell durchaus gewagt würde ich behaupten. Oder verstehe nur ich Dummerchen das Konzept des "offenen Briefes" so? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Da ich den Horizont von Funktionären - seit ich mich mit den Verbänden beschäftige - mehrfach kennen lernen durfte, wusste ich schon, warum ich fairerweise vorher nochmals nachgefragt habe....

Angler mitnehmen und vollumfänglich informieren sieht natürlich anders aus, da braucht man nix zu diskutieren..

Mich würde allerdings das Motiv interessieren, warum so ein Schreiben, das ja für alle Angler und vor allem die den Landesverband bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer sicher interessant sein dürfte, nicht veröffentlicht werden soll..

Ausser, dass es wegen der wirren Struktur schwer zu lesen war und inhaltliche "Fakten" (Anglerzahl etc.)  zumindest diskutabel, ist da nix drin, wovon ich sagen würde, das würde die abnickenden und brav zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer intellektuell überfordern..


----------



## Darket (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Ich würde mal vermuten, dass das mit speziell Deiner Anfrage zu tun hat. Also das böse AB fragt an, der Reflex ist Nein zu sagen, egal worum es geht.  Wenn ich andernorts lese, habe ich immer den Eindruck , der Vorwurf ans AB besteht hauptsächlich darin, dass sich da "Außenseiter" zu Verbandsthemen äußern. Insofern ist lbeziehen sich die Begriffe "offen", "öffentlich", "Veröffentlichung" wahrscheinlich auf eine interne Öffentlichkeit, also einen exklusiven Rahmen. Daher wohl auch die etwas allergische Reaktion darauf, wenn da anderenorts was an Dich durchgestochen wird. Allerdings dürfte es erwartbar sein, dass Begrifflichkeiten wie "offener Brief" dann doch sehr leicht dazu fûhren, dass so mancher sich darunter etwas anderes vorstellt. Daher auch meine Verwunderung über die fehlende Zustimmung zu dem einer Veröffentlichung besagten offenen Briefes. In meinem Verständnis ein Oxymoron das schon einiger kognitiver Verrenkung bedarf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vermuten, dass das mit speziell Deiner Anfrage zu tun hat. Also das böse AB fragt an, der Reflex ist Nein zu sagen, egal worum es geht.


Kann durchaus sein ..

Dass die Verbanditen in ihrem Elfenbeintürmchen schon lange nicht mehr begreifen, um was es Anglern geht oder worum beim Angeln, und dass die eher ne Wagenburgmetalität entwickeln bei der "Verteidigung" ihrer Pöstchen, statt offene und ehrliche Kommunikation und Mitnahme zu betreiben, das wird sicherlich nicht nur als Einzelmeinung durchgehen...



Darket schrieb:


> Wenn ich andernorts lese, habe ich immer den Eindruck , der Vorwurf ans AB besteht hauptsächlich darin, dass sich da "Außenseiter" zu Verbandsthemen äußern.


Siehe auch DAFV oder Satzungsänderung LSFV-SH aktuell, oder Interview Gysi - alles eine Sorte, was da von den Verbandlern kommt....:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307565



Darket schrieb:


> Daher auch meine Verwunderung über die fehlende Zustimmung zu dem einer Veröffentlichung besagten offenen Briefes. In meinem Verständnis ein Oxymoron das schon einiger kognitiver Verrenkung bedarf.



Aber auch wenn Du mich "lockst", werde ich vermeiden, öffentlich zu schreiben, was ich über solche Verbandler wirklich denke...
:q:q:q

Da das dazu führen könnte, dass der eine oder andere Richter solch ehrlichen Äußerungen als nicht mehr vereinbar mit Meinungsfreiheit sehen würde...


----------



## holgär (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Hallo Thomas,

welche Ziele hat er denn ausgegeben ?

VG

Holger


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Darket schrieb:


> ... der Vorwurf ans AB besteht hauptsächlich darin, dass sich da "Außenseiter" zu Verbandsthemen äußern...


Weniger "Außenseiter", sondern "Kritiker" sind unerwünscht.
Erst recht solche, die über interne Informationen verfügen.

Die leben noch in den Zeiten als Presse gefälligst offizielle Pressemeldungen abzudrucken hat & sonst gefälligst ausschließlich über 'wie fang ich Schleien im Frühling' zu berichten hat.
Und der gemeine Angler hat sich gefälligst über die in ihren Augen bestehende "Hirachie" zu informieren; Verein->LV->BV, ansonsten Verbandsseiten aufsuchen & ich möchte noch hinzufügen: auf brandaktuelle Themen in der 'Fischwaid' zu warten.
So ähnlich hat es Frau Dr. sogar öffentlich raus.

Dies spricht natürlich auch sehr für die Kompetenz von Organisationen, welche sich in _heutigen_ Zeiten um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kümmern sollen.


PS: die "Verräter"-Nummer erinnert mich stark an Whistleblower & deren verbundene Medien, durch die Sauereien bis Verbrechen ans Tageslicht kommen.
Nicht Verursacher sind schuld, sondern diejenigen, welche Informationen weitergeben & veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> welche Ziele hat er denn ausgegeben ?




Da solltet ihr eure Landesverbände fragen, die euch sicherlich wie immer gut informieren werden, da die alle ja die Mail erhalten haben...

Oder willst Du behaupten, die würden die Basis nicht gut informieren?

Einfach nachfragen ...

;-)))))

Ok., Scherz beiseite.

Alles ein bisschen wirr, wie bereits geschrieben. 

In Klammern meine Meinung, die Punkte selber aus dem Schreiben sind nicht vollständig und ausführlich, nur Stichpunkte (Presserecht)..

Um den DAFV wieder zu einem schlagkräftigen Verband zu machen, sollen mehr als nur die 2 üblichen "beschlussfähigen" VA-Sitzungen stattfinden (da hat er noch gar nicht realisiert, dass laut von allen LV unterschriebener Satzung der VA gor nix zu beschliessen hat)

Man soll noch mehr "fähige" Leute aus den LV ins Präsidium berufen, um die "Last" auf mehrere Schultern zu verteilen (die fähigen Leute sehe ich zum einen nicht und zum zweiten: Noch mehr Köche, welche den Brei verderben sollen? Kleineres und schlagkräftigeres Präsidium wäre sinnvoll)

Bei einer möglichen Neugründung eines BV oder eines reformierten DAFV soll "angeln an Seen und Flüssen mit nicht durch Kormoran reduziertem Bestand" oben stehen, ebenso soll man Hegefischen durchführen und sich mit anderen Ländern messen.

Casting wird ebenfalls ganz oben an gesetzt.

(Ein BV soll Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit machen und nicht Veranstaltungen, das können andere besser)

Und dann einige Fragen (5), wenn ein Funktionär nur eine mit nein beantworten würde, solle er lieber reformwilligeren Kräften Platz machen..


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Ähem... ;+
Wo sind denn da die "Reformen & Ziele"?
Jetzt wird's aber wirklich abstrus...


Bei seinem ersten 'Hau-Drauf-Mail'-Erguss, der mir in teilen ja durchaus gefallen hat, merkte man, da hat jemand solo am PC gesessen und seinen Emotionen freien Lauf gelassen.

Dieses Schreiben wird aber doch vermutlich mit seinem Präsidium, bzw. wenigstens mit einem kl. Kreis an Leuten abgestimmt sein.
Haben die denn alle getrunken?


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



> "angeln an Seen und Flüssen mit nicht durch Kormoran reduziertem Bestand"


??? HÄ ??? Wozu so ne bizarre Unterscheidung? Klingt irgendwie komplett sinnfrei bzw. unblickbar... 

Beangelbares Wasser is beangelbares Wasser und fertig. Völlig egal, obs da Kormorane gibt oder nicht.


----------



## holgär (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

nein, das ist die Antwort auf das Verbot der Forellenteiche und die Problematik der Besatzvorgaben sowie der Versuche der EU, keine ausländischen Fische mehr bei uns zu besetzen .......

(ironisch)

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Ihr erwartet doch nicht ernsthaft von DAFV-Verbandlern (ob Bund oder Land) einen konsistenten, leicht umsetzbaren, weniger Personal bedingenden, preiswerteren und am Angeln und den Anglern orientierten Bundesverband, wie er hier beschrieben wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

Auch Träumer, was?
:q:q:q


----------



## Werraschreck (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Kann es sein das der Hessenpräsi auch ein Traum hat? Die Gunst der Stunde und der Unschlüssigen zu nutzen und sich zum BV-King aufzuschwingen?

                                   Tobias


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Kann und will ich nicht beurteilen....

Möglich ist beim DAFV und den ihn tragenden LV natürlich prinzipiell alles (Schlechte für Angeln und Angler).....


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Wozu haben wir denn defacto diese Verbände? Die sind doch nur dazu da, dass die Vereinspyramide eine Spitze hat, oder wie im Karneval die senilen Typen vom Elferrat. Hocken blöd und besoffen auf der Bühne rum, damit der Platz voll wird. Bringen tun sie jedenfalls nix!


----------



## kreuzass (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Hessenpräsi auch ein Traum hat? Die Gunst der Stunde und der Unschlüssigen zu nutzen und sich zum BV-King aufzuschwingen?
> 
> Tobias



Zumindest nicht gänzlich abwegig. Ist mir auch durch den Kopf geschossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Ein angelnder Präsident im DAFV wäre sicher mal was Anderes.

Dennoch bleibe ich dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön, wenn jemand augenscheinlich so engagiert ist, wie der Präsident des Verbandes Hessischer Fischer..
> 
> Schlecht, wenn er scheinbar weder die Befindlichkeiten der Angler noch die der Landesverbände oder des Bundesverbandes richtig einschätzt, oder grundlegende Fakten wie Anglerzahlen etc. richtig kennt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Hessenpräsi auch ein Traum hat? Die Gunst der Stunde und der Unschlüssigen zu nutzen und sich zum BV-King aufzuschwingen?
> 
> Tobias


 
 Da könnte es aber unter Umständen ja noch andere Interessenten geben. Manchmal liegt es ja nahe, dass man in die Fußstapfen der Verwandtschaft treten möchte- was jedoch nicht immer die eigene Kompetenz widerspiegelt oder wenn Opa mal etwas zu sagen hatte, man automatisch geeignet ist...

 Das wird mit Sicherheit noch ein Postengeschiebe geben. Jeder schießt gegen jeden, jeder verdächtigt den anderen der Maulwurf des AB zu sein. Wird bestimmt spannend. Aber egal mit welchem Ergebnis- etwas gescheites wird da eh nicht bei rauskommen...


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTm6gV1qOUE

...mehr fällt mir spontan zu diesem Quatsch nicht ein #d#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTm6gV1qOUE
> 
> ...mehr fällt mir spontan zu diesem Quatsch nicht ein #d#q



 Wobei man da mit viel Phantasie noch positive Dinge erkennen kann...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Nicht Verursacher sind schuld, sondern diejenigen, welche Informationen weitergeben & veröffentlichen.



War doch im Mittelalter und schon davor so:
"Der Überbringer der schlechten/unerwünschten Nachricht wird geköpft!" => Menschen ändern sich so schnell nicht, die Dinge wiederholen sich immer zu.:g


----------



## Jose (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

der brief dokumentiert die schiere verzweiflung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Jose schrieb:


> der brief dokumentiert die schiere verzweiflung


 
 Nein, in meinen Augen nur die Unfähigkeit des Unterzeichners!


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Ist an Beidem was dran.

Das Grundproblem hat er ja durchaus erfasst, wenn auch nicht in seiner ganzen Ausprägung.
Da ist er aber schon mal weiter als manche andere LV-Präsis oder -GFs.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass sich der DAFV immer noch nicht so präsentiert, dass er ihm im jetzigen Zustand eine Zukunft bei der Vertretung der organisierten Angelfischer zutrauen würde.



Nur zieht er die falschen Konsequenzen,
versucht an einer Totgeburt noch rum zu doktorn
oder
ein neues Monstrum Frankenstein zu erschaffen.

Da ist sowohl Verzweiflung und Inkompetenz zu finden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Hessenpräsi auch ein Traum hat? Die Gunst der Stunde und der Unschlüssigen zu nutzen und sich zum BV-King aufzuschwingen?
> 
> Tobias



Ich erinnere gerne nochmals an die vormals? sehr intensiven Beziehungen eines gewissen Herren Mohnert zum Hessischen Verband. Ich erinnere weiter an diverse anonyme Haßschreiben die zumindest geografisch dort einzuordnen sind und einer ähnlich intellektuellen Unebene zu entspringen scheinen. 

Wohl ein krähender Hahn, der tatsächlich auf einem Misthaufen sitzt.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTm6gV1qOUE
> 
> ...mehr fällt mir spontan zu diesem Quatsch nicht ein #d#q




Wie dort richtig gesungen wird ist es ja leider schon zu spät. Viel schlimmer noch: Der ehemalige Hessen Präsi ist zu einem großen Teil Mitschuld an der gesamten Misere. 

Der jetzige scheint wohl eher versucht den Schaden soweit als möglich in Grenzen zu halten, hat aber scheinbar noch nicht so wirklich mitgeschnitten das der Zug schon lange abgefahren ist - zu spät, die Hessen kommen .... das mit den Hessenfischern kann man sich so ähnlich vorstellen wie mit der Bahn, die kommt ja auch ..... irgendwann ..... wenn man Glück hat ...... vielleicht ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Dass die (Führung der) Hessenfischer unter dem neuen Präsi zum Thema DAFV da eine andere Richtung einschlagen wollen als unter dem alten DAFV-Abnicker, finde ich (sehr) gut.

Die Art und Weise, die "Kompetenz", die "Kommunikation" etc., wie hier im Thread z. B. nachzuvollziehen, eher sehr bedenklich...

Eines haben altes und neues Präsidium aber scheinbar gemeinsam:
Sie sehen sich gegenüber ihren Zahlern als Herrscher, nicht als Dienstleister..

Sie sagen was richtig ist, informieren die Basis nicht über solche Dinge wie Hinterzimmertreffen in Alsfeld, die Kündigungsaufforderung an die Präsidentin des DAFV  oder den jetzigen "Offenen Brief", sowenig wie das wohl vorher mit der Basis abgeklärt wurde (jedenfalls hat man nix davon mitgekriegt und hessische Vereinsvorsitzende, die ich kenne, auch nicht)..

Sieht für mich nach Köpfe austauschen aus, aber nicht nach Haltung ändern...


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Man muss diesem Herrn aber mal zu Gute halten, er meldet sich und spricht/ schreibt sich seinen Frust (halbherzig) von der Seele.
Auch wenn es nicht gerade im besten Verbandsdeutsch und ein wenig unstrukturiert ist.

So ist auch dieser "offene Brief" zu verstehen. Frei von der Zunge gesprochen.
Und nicht offen für alle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man muss diesem Herrn aber mal zu Gute halten, er meldet sich und spricht/ schreibt sich seinen Frust (halbherzig) von der Seele.
> Auch wenn es nicht gerade im besten Verbandsdeutsch und ein wenig unstrukturiert ist.
> 
> So ist auch dieser "offene Brief" zu verstehen. Frei von der Zunge gesprochen.
> Und nicht offen für alle.


 
 Das sehe ich anders! In der Position darf man sich - egal wie frustriert man ist - so nicht äußern! Gerade dann sollte man gewisse Regeln einhalten und nicht einfach mal so los poltern.


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Nur weil dieser Herr nicht in den Genuss von diversen Rhetorikkursen gekommen ist darf er sich nicht Äussern?

Sehe ich anders.

Solch eine Einstellung schreckt doch eher evtl. engagierte Personen ab solch ein Amt zu übernehmen.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Der Inhalt des Briefes mal außen vor. Aber mit sind Leute lieber, die ganz nach ihrem Empfinden "lospoltern", als solche, die erst vor ein Pfund Kreide fressen, um ihre wahre Gesinnung möglichst lange zu verbergen.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

"Offene Briefe" die nicht öffentlich für die Betroffenen zugänglich sind, verdienen nicht , so genannt zu werden .
Ich finde, unabhängig von der Rhetorik, das hat nix mit Arxx in der Hose zu tun, sondern eher mit Postenrettung und vorallem fehlt mir das Eingeständnis eigener Verantwortung an dieser Misere. Das hätte aus meiner Sicht nur eine Konsequenz zur Folge, Rücktritt um dem LV die Chance zu geben, sich ausserordentlich personell und strategisch neu aufzustellen.
Im gleichen Kontext könnte dann auch verbandsintern über die Zugehörigkeit zu einem BV ausserordentlich entschieden werden.
Wenn er das Vertrauen seiner Vereine geniesst, hat er ja nix zu befürchten, nur bleibt zu befürchten, dass es keinen konkreten Plan der Erneuerung gibt, somit blablabla

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## gründler (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Ja wenn das fudament einer Pyramide wackelt und wegbricht,nützt keine noch so große anstrengung,sie wird auf dauer nicht standhalten.Ohne solides fudament ist kein Stein mehr sicher.

Die alten Ägypter.Azteken,Mayas.....etc. mussten das schon feststellen wenn dir in einem zusammenhängenden System das fudament wegbricht hilft kein Pflicken und Schustern mehr,sondern baut lieber neu.

Wenn ich mir nen Apfelbaum in Garten pflanze und der trägt nach 10J. keine früchte,trotz Dünger Pflege und co.am ende bleibt nur eins,das fichtenmoped kommt raus und der baum muss weg.Da nützt auch kein trauern und jammern um diesen schönen alten baum.Ohne "ertrag" bringt dir der schönste Apfelbaum keine Äpfel,höchstens Schatten und Laub
. 

Wenn ne Dachrinne nur noch aus Löchern besteht kann man sie mit Not so eben repar.aber auf dauer wird es wieder an der gleichen Stelle weitergammeln wo es vorher gammelte.

In diesem Sinne.......weiter machen,wird schon ^^


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Eines kann man hier klar erkennen- selbst eine Handvoll Angler ist sich nicht einig, wie das Schreiben eines Präsidenten zu beurteilen ist! Jeder hat nun einmal eine andere Auffassung, was sicherlich auch mit den persönlichen Erwartungen und Vorstellungen zu tun hat. 

Ich möchte gerne noch einmal erklären, warum ich der Meinung bin, dass das Verhalten des Präsidenten - und auch vieler anderer Verbands- und Vereinspräsidenten/ Geschäftsführern etc. - in meinen Augen absolut inakzeptabel ist. Der Verband hat (glaube ich) 40.000 Mitglieder- die Zahl kann man gerne einmal mit einem Unternehmen aus der freien Wirtschaft (entspricht ca. Vattenfall Europe mit 32.000 MA oder Merck Pharma mit 39.000 MA) vergleichen. Dieses sind börsennotierte Unternehmen. Was würde passieren, wenn ein Geschäftsführer/ Vorstandsmitglied einen solchen "offenen Brief" schreiben würde? Viel Blabla und keine Lösungsvorschläge? Wenn ein Vorstandsvorsitzender seine Vorstandskollegen in einem offenen Brief fragt, ob sie den Reformen (welchen?) gewachsen sind und den neuen Weg (welchen?) mitgehen wollen? Die Aktie würde nur einen Weg kennen - und dabei sicherlich die Aktie von VW gaaaanz schnell überholen!

Ich möchte damit aufzeigen, dass viele dieser Menschen - wenn auch ehrenamtlich tätig - mit der Situation überfordert sind und die Verantwortung, die auf deren Schultern lastet, zu groß ist. Für bestimmte Positionen ist es nicht ausreichend "jemanden zu haben", sondern dieser "jemand" benötigt Kompetenz für und in seinem Aufgabengebiet. Das Fehlen dieser Kompetenz/ Ausbildung/ Voraussetzungen zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die gesamte Verbandslandschaft (auch wenn es wenige Ausnahmen gibt). Einige aktuelle Beispiele von fehlender Kompetenz gibt es ja zur Zeit wieder in meiner Heimat http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758

Warum ist denn niemand da, der wirklich die finanzielle Situation erkennt und dementsprechend - ohne dieses Blabla - handelt und Zahlen, Fakten und Lösungen präsentiert? Warum ist niemand da, der wirklich Reformen entwickelt und diese auch mit aller Macht umsetzt? Dazu benötigt es einen Fachmann für Finanzen- es ist nicht ausreichend abends seine Kühe im Stall auf Vollzähligkeit prüfen zu können. Reformen tun in der Regel weh- doch können die daraus resultierenden Schmerzen größer sein, als das jetzige Elend? 

Ein paar Floskeln in einem offenen Brief als Reformvorschläge - gerade in der jetzigen Situation - zu bezeichnen, ist lächerlich. Dann hat der Kollege die Situation auch noch nicht verstanden. Ich habe den Eindruck, der Kollege hat hier mal ein paar Threads durchgelesen, ein paar Dinge übernommen und einfach mal so rausgehauen. Letztendlich ist der damit dem DAFV in den Rücken gefallen. Hätte man dort Rückgrat, würde man den Kollegen aus dem Weg schaffen. Gleichzeitig erkennt man jedoch an dem Schreiben auch den fehlenden Respekt gegenüber dem DAFV und gegenüber den Kollegen aus den Landesverbänden. Für mich ist das ein Wichtigtuer, der in meinen Augen nicht weiß worum es geht und wie es um die Verbandslandschaft steht. Vermutlich hat er den Brief auch noch mit "Hochachtungsvoll" unterschrieben- das würde zu meiner Einschätzung passen. Eine antiquierte Grußformel zu einer altbackenen Verbandslandschaft...


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eines kann man hier klar erkennen- selbst eine Handvoll Angler ist sich nicht einig, wie das Schreiben eines Präsidenten zu beurteilen ist! Jeder hat nun einmal eine andere Auffassung, was sicherlich auch mit den persönlichen Erwartungen und Vorstellungen zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich möchte gerne noch einmal erklären, warum ich der Meinung bin, dass das Verhalten des Präsidenten - und auch vieler anderer Verbands- und Vereinspräsidenten/ Geschäftsführern etc. - in meinen Augen absolut inakzeptabel ist. Der Verband hat (glaube ich) 40.000 Mitglieder- die Zahl kann man gerne einmal mit einem Unternehmen aus der freien Wirtschaft (entspricht ca. Vattenfall Europe mit 32.000 MA oder Merck Pharma mit 39.000 MA) vergleichen. Dieses sind börsennotierte Unternehmen. Was würde passieren, wenn ein Geschäftsführer/ Vorstandsmitglied einen solchen "offenen Brief" schreiben würde? Viel Blabla und keine Lösungsvorschläge? Wenn ein Vorstandsvorsitzender seine Vorstandskollegen in einem offenen Brief fragt, ob sie den Reformen (welchen?) gewachsen sind und den neuen Weg (welchen?) mitgehen wollen? Die Aktie würde nur einen Weg kennen - und dabei sicherlich die Aktie von VW gaaaanz schnell überholen!
> 
> ...




Es geht nicht um andere. 
Es geht um diesen einen Brief und seinen Schreiber.  

Und, es handelt sich nicht um einen offenen Brief in dem Sinne.

Sondern in dem Sinne das er mal frei nach Schnauze offene Worte an die lV gerichtet hat.

Zum markierten.
Weiss man doch nicht. Nur wenn von anderen alles blockiert wird, Unterlagen unterschlagen werden etc.
Was willst Du dann als Reformer in diesem Reform unwilligen Verband erreichen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und, es handelt sich nicht um einen offenen Brief in dem Sinne.


 Ja, aber er hat die Rechnung ohne Thomas gemacht :q

Dann kommt ein anderer Vergleich... Die Top Automobilzulieferer sind im GVA organisiert. Glaubst Du ein Volkmar Denner von Bosch würde sich erlauben, ein solches Schreiben an seine Zuliefererkollegen von Mahle, Schaeffler etc. zu verschicken? 

Deshalb sagt das alles über den Schreiberling und sein Schreiben aus...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum markierten.
> Weiss man doch nicht. Nur wenn von anderen alles blockiert wird, Unterlagen unterschlagen werden etc.
> Was willst Du dann als Reformer in diesem Reform unwilligen Verband erreichen?


 
 Wieso weiß man das nicht? Würde es diesen unbekannten Mister X geben, hätte es das Schreiben nicht gebraucht!

 Und da ist nämlich das Problem. Es gibt niemanden, der das Zeug hat, die anderen von seinen Lösungsvorschlägen und Reformen zu überzeugen. Entweder weil es keine Lösungen gibt (also nur Blabla wie in diesem Schreiben) oder niemand die anderen von seinen Gedanken überzeugen kann. Ich vermute einfach, dass es das nicht gibt (ist wohl auch nicht ganz einfach). Außerdem hat niemand das Rückgrat, sich einfach mal gerade zu machen und gewisse Dinge einzufordern.  Warum zahlen denn alle ihre Beiträge und schauen nur zu oder weg, wenn u.U. gewisse Dinge nicht satzungsgemäß ablaufen? 

 Mal schauen wie viele am 10. Oktober wieder umfallen und sagen a"lles wird gut, nur der DAFV"...


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Nein Fisherbandit

Reformer werden in diesem Verband und Vorgänger niedergemacht.

Dieser Verband ist Reformunwillig. Da nützt auch kein grosser Zampadu der sich ehrenamtl. den Arsch aufreisst.

Und jeder einzelne reformwillige Delegierter wird ein Teufel tun sich diesem Mobbing etc. auszusetzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein Fisherbandit
> 
> Reformer werden in diesem Verband und Vorgänger niedergemacht.
> 
> Dieser Verband ist Reformunwillig. Da nützt auch kein grosser Zampadu der sich ehrenamtl. den Arsch aufreisst.


 
 Da müsste einfach eine Persönlichkeit mit einer entsprechenden Kompetenz her- müsste aber wohl vom Himmel fallen....


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da müsste einfach eine Persönlichkeit mit einer entsprechenden Kompetenz her- müsste aber wohl vom Himmel fallen....



Auch nicht.

Weil diese Persönlichkeit auf Grund der Verbandsstrukturen nicht so gut vernetzt ist. Die Macht in dem Verband kommt nicht von den Anglern, sondern von den LV..

Um hier etwas wirklich zu bewegen müsste die Arbeit an der Basis beginnen...mit Druck nach oben.

Wer will sich dies ernsthaft antun? 
Das muss ein Irrer sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Dass die (Führung der) Hessenfischer unter dem neuen Präsi zum Thema DAFV da eine andere Richtung einschlagen wollen als unter dem alten DAFV-Abnicker, finde ich (sehr) gut.

Die Art und Weise, die "Kompetenz", die "Kommunikation" etc., wie hier im Thread z. B. nachzuvollziehen, eher sehr bedenklich...

Eines haben altes und neues Präsidium aber scheinbar gemeinsam:
*Sie sehen sich gegenüber ihren Zahlern als Herrscher, nicht als Dienstleister..*

Sie sagen was richtig ist, informieren die Basis nicht über solche Dinge wie Hinterzimmertreffen in Alsfeld, die Kündigungsaufforderung an die Präsidentin des DAFV  oder den jetzigen "Offenen Brief", sowenig wie das wohl vorher mit der Basis abgeklärt wurde (jedenfalls hat man nix davon mitgekriegt und hessische Vereinsvorsitzende, die ich kenne, auch nicht)..

Sieht für mich nach Köpfe austauschen aus, aber nicht nach Haltung ändern...

Wer wirklich ernsthaft etwas zum Positiven für Angler und das Angeln ändern will, muss zuerst mal mit voller Kommunikation, Information und Mitnahme der Angler anfangen, statt wie bisher (und auch und gerade das aktuelle Hessenpräsidium) nur ohne Information der zahlenden Basis im Hinterzimmer zu mauscheln.

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf.............

Nach wie vor...


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Naja, leider zu sehr aus der Hüfte geschossen und einfach drauf los geballert.

Damit tut er sich und anderen keinen gefallen.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Macht in dem Verband kommt nicht von den Anglern, sondern von den LV..
> 
> Um hier etwas wirklich zu bewegen müsste die Arbeit an der Basis beginnen...mit Druck nach oben.
> 
> ...



Ich teile die Einschätzung, dass die LV eine starke Position haben innerhalb des Gefüges DAFV. Allerdings sind sie sehr heterogen; erst recht durch die Aufnahme von Ex-DAV- und Ex-VDSF-Landesverbänden infolge der nicht auf Landesebene herunterdeklinierten Fusion plus hinzutretende stimmstarke (wenn auch mitgliederschwache) Spezialverbände. Das verhindert, dass sie gegenüber dem Präsidium kraftvoll auftreten und mit einer Stimme sprechen können. Zumal die großen Player auf dieser Ebene, wie zB Bayern, zum Teil nicht mehr dabei sind. Das macht auch ein schwaches Präsidium stark.
 Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass die Basis der Landesverbände oftmals nur ein geringes Interesse an der "Bundespolitik" ihrer Landesvorstände haben. Da interessieren meist nur die Belange vor Ort. Deswegen sehe ich auch zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt wenig Chance, dass die Basis (Ortsvereine) massiv und flächendeckend ihre LV-Präsidien dazu bringt, auf Bundesebene eine Reformpolitik zu betreiben. Zumal eine solche immer Stückwerk bleiben würde, solange auf Länderebene nicht fusioniert wird. 
 Das Nichtmitdenken der Notwendigkeit von Länderzusammenschlüssen während des Bundesfusionsprozesses ist nicht nur ein Geburtsfehler des DAFV, sondern hat gute Chancen, zugleich seine Todesursache zu sein. In Zeiten, in denen nicht unmaßgebliche Kräfte meinen, allein durch Holzhammereinsatz ein paar Köpfe austauschen zu müssen, um alles in's Lot zu bringen, muss man an diesen fatalen Zusammenhang erinnern.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, leider zu sehr aus der Hüfte geschossen und einfach drauf los geballert.
> 
> Damit tut er sich und anderen keinen gefallen mit.


 
 Stimmt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und da ist nämlich das Problem. Es gibt niemanden, der das Zeug hat, die anderen von seinen Lösungsvorschlägen und Reformen zu überzeugen. Entweder weil es keine Lösungen gibt (also nur Blabla wie in diesem Schreiben) oder niemand die anderen von seinen Gedanken überzeugen kann. Ich vermute einfach, dass es das nicht gibt (ist wohl auch nicht ganz einfach). Außerdem hat niemand das Rückgrat, sich einfach mal gerade zu machen und gewisse Dinge einzufordern.  Warum zahlen denn alle ihre Beiträge und schauen nur zu oder weg, wenn u.U. gewisse Dinge nicht satzungsgemäß ablaufen?



Das Beispiel Hessen zeigt doch überdeutlich, dass es wählbaren Alternativen für die Führungspositionen mangelt. Warum kann denn in vielen Verbänden ein Rumpelstielzchen Präsident werden? Weil fähige Leute sich das nicht antun möchten. Und, schaut man genau hin, ist das in vielen Vereinen nicht anders. Auch dort sind die Vereinsvorsitzenden meist irgendwelche Lokalhonoratioren, die gar nicht wissen, worum es geht. Positive Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

- Die erste Mailaktion von ihm, bei der die Wut aus dem Bildschirm spritzte
- die "ihr seid doch selbst schuld an allem"-Antwort aus BB
- andere LVs, die sich wegducken
- Hinterzimmerrunden mit einigen wenigen LVs, andere werden nicht eingeladen, nicht mal informiert
- LVs, die ihren Mitgliedern erst gar nicht mitteilen, dass sie im BV gekündigt haben
- BV-Präsidiumsmitglieder die frustriert hinschmeissen und 
- für deren Posten sich keine Nachbesetzung mehr findet
- eine Präsidentin, die Anfragen ihrer LVs, Satzungsregeln, Finanzchaos, Unzufriedenheit auf allen Ebenen vollkommen ignoriert...
- und letztendlich sogar einen nicht abgedruckten _Leser_brief unter Verbands-"Leistung" verkaufen muss
- und so weiter und so weiter und so...

Das alles...


Jose schrieb:


> ...dokumentiert die schiere verzweiflung


...und völlige Unfähigkeit.
Oben am stinkenden Kopf angefangen bis tief in die verseuchte Knochenstruktur.


----------



## dieteraalland (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Andal schrieb:


> Wozu haben wir denn defacto diese Verbände? Die sind doch nur dazu da, dass die Vereinspyramide eine Spitze hat, oder wie im Karneval die senilen Typen vom Elferrat. Hocken blöd und besoffen auf der Bühne rum, damit der Platz voll wird. Bringen tun sie jedenfalls nix![/QUOTE]
> 
> du willst doch nicht etwa damit sagen dass die da oben alle besoffen sind ;+
> aber bei dem, was da so an nonsens  rauskommt, könnte es den anschein erwecken #c


----------



## Andal (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich jedenfalls niemand, der nüchtern solche Böcke schießen kann.


----------



## dieteraalland (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Andal schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich jedenfalls niemand, der nüchtern solche Böcke schießen kann.


 

 |good: #6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und, schaut man genau hin, ist das in vielen Vereinen nicht anders. Auch dort sind die Vereinsvorsitzenden meist irgendwelche Lokalhonoratioren, die gar nicht wissen, worum es geht. Positive Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.



Ich widerspreche Dir sehr ungern Ralle, aber Lokalhonoratioren sehe ich in keinem Verein den ich kenne! Da sind eher Leute, die ihr kleines, beschauliches tristes Leben führen und sich dann im Verein versuchen, die Anerkennung zu holen, die ihnen in ihrem "richtigen" Leben verwehrt blieb. Und leider spielen sich solche Leute dann auch gerne mal als der große Zampano auf. Da es dem allgemeinen Angler aber egal ist - da er ja nur Fische fangen möchte - wie sich der Vorsitzende verhält, wer und was er ist, kommt er mit seinen paar alten Petrijüngern gut klar. Über viele Jahre und mit vielen gemeinsamen Abenden mit Pils und Schnitzel ist ein Kern zusammen gewachsen. Nachwuchs gibt es sehr wenig, aber ich glaube das die Art von Vorsitzenden eine aussterbende Spezie ist. Die überalterte Führungsriege in Verbänden und Vereinen wird aussterben- ich bin gespannt und habe zugleich Angst davor, was dann kommt. Noch mehr von solchen offenen Briefeschreibern?


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel Hessen zeigt doch überdeutlich, dass es wählbaren Alternativen für die Führungspositionen mangelt. Warum kann denn in vielen Verbänden ein Rumpelstielzchen Präsident werden? Weil fähige Leute sich das nicht antun möchten. Und, schaut man genau hin, ist das in vielen Vereinen nicht anders. Auch dort sind die Vereinsvorsitzenden meist irgendwelche Lokalhonoratioren, die gar nicht wissen, worum es geht. Positive Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.



Leider.  
Es fehlt die Nachwuchsqualifikation.
Das Amt bzw. die Ämter  sind mittlerweile so umfangreich da bedarf es eigentlich Aufklärung/ Schulung in Vereinsarbeit und auch Steuerrecht/ Buchführung/ Bilanzierung und Rhetorik.
Das ist heute nicht mal so eben aus der Hüfte gemacht.
Da muss mehr von den LV kommen. *hust*


----------



## Jose (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

hmmh, 
die veröffentlichung eines  "offenen briefes" mit 'offenen worten' zu untersagen, das kann man doch nur mit A-OPEN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Amt bzw. die Ämter  sind mittlerweile so umfangreich da bedarf es eigentlich Aufklärung/ Schulung in Vereinsarbeit und auch Steuerrecht/ Buchführung/ Bilanzierung und Rhetorik.


Manche tun was:
Link korrigiert

Ist ja aber hier nicht das Thema..


----------



## kreuzass (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Der Link ist in der Tonne 500 gelandet. Wohin möchtest du verweisen? Mich täteretäte das wohl auch brennend interessieren. Danke 

PS: Wenn ich mit der Maus über den Link hovere, dann erscheint als Tooltip "Böse". Was ist denn hier los!?


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Hab's mal editiert. Links, in denen ein Doppelpunkt vorkommt, kann die Forensoftware so anscheinend nicht anzeigen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

thx!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche Dir sehr ungern Ralle,
> 
> Ich Dir auch, aber :q
> 
> Nachwuchs gibt es sehr wenig, aber ich glaube das die Art von Vorsitzenden eine aussterbende Spezie ist. Die überalterte Führungsriege in Verbänden und Vereinen wird aussterben- ich bin gespannt und habe zugleich Angst davor, was dann kommt. Noch mehr von solchen offenen Briefeschreibern?



Diese Art von Funktionären gibt es schon seit den 80ern. Wenn es heute noch die gleichen sind, müssten die alle weit über 100 sein. Aber nein, die sind immer noch zwischen 60 und 80. Die sind wie die Zähne eines Haifisches. Fällt einer aus, rückt sofort ein anderer, absolut gleicher, nach.
Neverending story.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Die tragen zum Großteil sogar noch die karierten Sakkos aus den 80'ern...


----------



## Brotfisch (24. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Leider.
> Es fehlt die Nachwuchsqualifikation.
> Das Amt bzw. die Ämter sind mittlerweile so umfangreich da bedarf es eigentlich Aufklärung/ Schulung in Vereinsarbeit und auch Steuerrecht/ Buchführung/ Bilanzierung und Rhetorik.
> Das ist heute nicht mal so eben aus der Hüfte gemacht.
> Da muss mehr von den LV kommen. *hust*



Das ist eine der zentralen strukturellen Schwachstellen. Weil Schulungen für Funktionäre weitgehend fehlen, fehlt es auch an der Entwicklung geeigneten Nachrückerpersonals. Deswegen glauben Funktionäre oft, sie seien "aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung" die einzigen, die es könnten. Und wenn doch mal ein Posten vakant wird, ist man froh, wenn sich irgendjemand bereit findet, ob qualifiziert oder nicht. Das führt insgesamt zu einer "Kultur" der Unprofessionalität. Wenn sich der DAFV eine "Führungsakademie" oder wenigstens ein durchdachtes, systematisches Schulungskonzept genehmigen würde und das mit einem systematischen Nachwuchsscouting kombinieren würde, wären die Voraussetzungen geschaffen, damit sich an der Qualität der Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit mittelfristig etwas verbessern ließe.
 Allein der Umgang des Verbands mit dem Internet zeigt aber mehr als deutlich, dass wir davon zig Tetrabyte entfernt sind.


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Wir schweifen etwas ab, aber gut.

Es gibt natürlich Schulungen, aber die sind allgemein gehalten.
"Vereinsrecht", "Kassenführung" o.ä. findet man bei nahezu jeder VHS oder anderen Bildungsträgern.
In meiner Stadt bietet auch die Kommune selbst Austauschzirkel für Vorstände, Kassierer, Jugendleiter,...

"Gewässerwart- & Aufseherlehrgänge" bieten die LVs, zumindest der uns zugehörige.

Wenn spzielle Angelvereinvorstands-Schulungen installiert würden, sehe ich die auch eher auf der LV-Ebene ...und sicher nicht auf der des DAFV!

Letztendlich liegt es aber an Vereins- & an Verbandsmitgliedern auf den jeweiligen Versammlungen auch _qualifizierte_ Leute für die jeweiligen Ehrenämter vorzuschlagen & zu wählen!
Dann wird der X eben nicht Kassenwart, obwohl er doch ein netter Kerl ist, sondern der Y, weil er von Beruf Buchhalter ist.

Und dem Hessen muss mal jemand von seinem Verband & Präsidium sagen & auf die Finger hauen, dass er nicht solche Alleingänge (vermutlich nach 3 Pullen Äppelwoi) starten sollte, dann käme auch nicht so ein wirres & teilweise unsinniges Zeugs dabei raus.


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*

Und? Gibts denn schon Antworten der gerufenen Geister? Ist der hessische Zauberlehrling nun schlauer?


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2015)

*AW: "Offener Brief" des Hessenpräsis an seine LV-Kollegen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wir schweifen etwas ab, aber gut.
> 
> Es gibt natürlich Schulungen, aber die sind allgemein gehalten.
> "Vereinsrecht", "Kassenführung" o.ä. findet man bei nahezu jeder VHS oder anderen Bildungsträgern.
> ...



Ich sehe hier ein Verantwortungsbereich der LV.
Bei der Jugendleiterausbildung funktioniert dies ja auch.

Und sicherlich kann auch der DAFV auch eine Weiterbildung in Richtung Arbeit auf Bundesebene durchführen.

Aber warum sollten die LV und auch der DAFV sich intern selbst Konkurrenz machen? 
Wenn man Vorstände schult muss man mit vielen Hinterfragungen und Gegenwind rechnen.

Aber nur so kann man das Risiko mindern solche Briefe zu verschicken.


----------

